# 67' interior work



## GoToIt (Aug 1, 2004)

Does anyone know if there are measurements to cut the interior carpeting on, I got pre-molded but not pre cut, is there any guide to go by or should i just do the guess and check system when cutting the carpet.


----------



## 67DROPTOP (Dec 17, 2004)

You will install it, and get all the wrinkles out. Then trim the outside edges to fit. Another good idea is to line the floorboard with Dynamat while you have your interior out. It will reduce the noise and heat level in the interior.


----------

